# Woot I got netflix to work with ubuntu 12.10



## sujo (Feb 3, 2013)

So I have been upset (As of late) with the condescending attitude of (most) Linux users. It is my opinion that if they wish the OS (regardless of designation) to be more universally used instead of the standard fair I.E. MS or Mac. They should at least try to make thing a little easier to understand for the general public. To this end I found a web page that allowed me to get netflix using ubuntu 12.10. They say that it will not work on most earlier versions do to slightly older program parameters. So this is how I got Ubuntu to work to get netflix.

1) Download Wine and get all updates (they did not tell this on the Web page) thus my above tirade. 

2) Open a terminal, then run these commands.

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio <enter>
This will prompt for your password.

sudo apt-get update <enter>
this will down load a whole lotta code.

sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop <enter>


Once installed, go up to the top left of your screen and open your unity dash and search for Netflix and run the app. It will run everything needed on the first run. After logging into your netflix account and selecting a video to play.
silverlight should ask you to enable DRM content (I was not asked, go figure)
Please enable; Netflix should work fine.

The original web page is http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/...sktop-app.html

I hope this makes people a little happier.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 3, 2013)

sujo said:


> *So I have been upset (As of late) with the condescending attitude of (most) Linux users.* It is my opinion that if they wish the OS (regardless of designation) to be more universally used instead of the standard fair I.E. MS or Mac. They should at least try to make thing a little easier to understand for the general public. To this end I found a web page that allowed me to get netflix using ubuntu 12.10. They say that it will not work on most earlier versions do to slightly older program parameters. So this is how I got Ubuntu to work to get netflix.
> 
> 1) Download Wine and get all updates (they did not tell this on the Web page) thus my above tirade.
> 
> ...



You and me both.

I did the same thing, except on Mint. Followed the YouTube video here: Install Netflix in Linux Mint, Fedora and Ubuntu -...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

will this playback 1080p streams with DD 5.1?


----------



## sujo (Feb 5, 2013)

As far as I know it will. I set my system up with the 5.1 and it works good on netflix. As I am no expert (trial and error) I set my sound controller for digital output,checked the 5.1 and checked the speaker configuration and you should be good to go. Lots of luck to you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

sujo said:


> As far as I know it will. I set my system up with the 5.1 and it works good on netflix. As I am no expert (trial and error) I set my sound controller for digital output,checked the 5.1 and checked the speaker configuration and you should be good to go. Lots of luck to you.



i read about this awhile back. seems to work well for people. i really wish the XBMC people would somehow make this solution work inside of XMBC for linux.


----------

